
Ask HN: Do you have a favorite GUI Git client for macOS? - jwilcoxson
I&#x27;ve been evaluating SourceTree and Tower lately after being an exclusive CLI Git guy. Both are really nice, but Tower has a pretty steep price at $80. Are there any other great free or paid apps around?
======
EthanBrady
I personally use GitKraken
([https://www.gitkraken.com/](https://www.gitkraken.com/)) and I love it.
There's a great blend between a pleasant UI and extensive control over what
it's doing. Plus it's cross-platform, which is nice.

------
zanchey
I really like GitX ([http://gitx.frim.nl/](http://gitx.frim.nl/)), which I use
mostly for its commit browsing & search capability. It's free and licensed
under GPL-2.

------
brudgers
Compared to the amount of time it takes to become proficient with the Git
command line, $80 might or might not be a good investment.

I've used SourceTree under Windows and it seemed to be a good product. Now I
mostly use the command line.

Good luck.

